# Emotional Support Hedgehog



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a support hedgehog? I got my Dibs to help me distress and calm me. But i find it is hard to make it through a whole day with out him while im at work and out of the house. I was thinking about certifying him as a support hog and was wondering if anyone else has a support hog.

I was told i have postpartum depression by my Dr. and bad anxiety to the point it physically hurts and meds dont help anymore. After i got Dibs it was an amazing change, he has helped me alot. He can tell when im stressed and he will lay under my hand and let me pet his quills.

I dont want to stress him by bringing him with me everywhere but would it be possible to train him to ride in the car with me(a 5 min ride) and be with me during things i know that will be full of triggers?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Some hedgies do well in situations like that, but I think it's difficult to find one that is that way. One of the things to think about is that hedgehogs are nocturnal, so your baby would be woken up in what is to him the middle of the night. I think that's fine as an occasional thing, but long term? I'm not sure how healthy that would be. The other potential problem is ensuring he would be warm enough during his adventures in the outside world.

I don't want to discourage you, as it's not really a terrible idea. I just tend to be the pragmatic one. I think the the thing is to try to work it into something that is both safe for him and beneficial to you. Like taking him with you in the early morning may be less rough on him than say the early afternoon. But it depends largely on him and how he handles things. Some hedgies are up for short bits during the day. Again, that's not a normal thing, but there are exceptions. I would examine the specifics of what exactly you want from the situation (how long each day would he be with you, what time of day, will he have access to food and water, will he be warm enough, will he be able to go back to sleep at some point, how will you handle potty, will he be with you for activities like running errands, or just going to work with you and sitting with you at a desk, will this be an everyday thing or once or twice a week) and from there determine if it can work with Dibs needs.


----------



## chubbstersmomma (Mar 13, 2015)

That is amazing I am so glad that your hedgehog changed your life for the better! I wouldn't worry about the car situation too much as long as you can tell that your hedgie is comfortable in the car; I know that my hedgehog loves the car!


----------



## lifequards (Mar 28, 2015)

At the beginning of summer last year after a suicide attempt I got diagnosed with PTSD, Severe Anxiety, and Severe Depression. In December I OD on my meds and that's when my best friend and I decided I should get either a chinchilla or hedgehog. That's how I ended up with my baby. At nights when I can't sleep I stay awake watching him rather then lose my mind haha.


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Other than what has already been pointed out (about potential problems with natural sleep cycle and temperature regulation) i also have to point out that certifying him as a "support animal" won't really do much for you if you're looking to be able to bring him places that don't typically allow pets.

Support animals are just pets with a doctors note that allows them to travel (like in the cabin of an airline) or live in no-pets housing (with some stipulations.) They are not given any other "special privelege" like being able to go to work with you or into no-pets public areas. It would be 100% up to your boss if he/she wanted to allow the hog to visit.

If you need that sort of support, then you need a Service Animal and not a Support Animal. At this time the ADA only recognizes DOGS as service animals, so you would not be able to get your hedgehog certified even if you could figure out how to task train him!

http://www.nsarco.com/faq.html

Any pet makes a great emotional support animal, though, and it's awesome that he can provide you some comfort when you need it. I personally don't see why you can't ask your boss if the hog would be allowed to visit, maybe a couple times per week. You would have to try short periods at a time to see how your hog reacts, though, and offer him a place to go if he gets stressed.

Travel isn't usually a big deal (though they CAN get car sick). But any type of outdoor travel or constant going in and out of buildings may be an issue with temperature changes. If your work building isn't climate controlled, heating may be an issue there too though.

Lots to consider.


----------

